
NeXTSTEP Programming (1993) [pdf] - Austin_Conlon
http://simson.net/ref/1993/NeXTSTEP3.0.pdf
======
machinecoffee
I love the old NeXT stuff, and all that they've bequeathed us, but I always
wondered why they put the scrollbar on the left side of the window?

~~~
musicale
NeXT put it on the left to differentiate themselves from Apple, who put it on
the right! (Or maybe they just missed Smalltalk-80.)

When NeXT merged into Apple, the UI was harmonized with that of MacOS, and the
scrollbar went back to the right. Until it vanished and was largely replaced
by multitouch gestures.

------
equalarrow
Ahhhh, the good ‘ol days. Love it.

